# Home Insurance



## big maggie (11 Mar 2004)

Allianz  quoted my home insurance renewal at 698 euro
123.ie quoted euro 500.79 (using Allianz !)
Allianz Direct quoted 517.00 on the web.

A difference of euro 198 from Allianz itself !
a difference of 181 using a broker (123.ie)

Is this kind of thing standard practice ?  Has anybody else had such an experience??


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (11 Mar 2004)

I've known people to call the same provider twice on the same day with the same details and receive different quotes! Shop around. See this topic for more tips:


----------



## segosha (12 Mar 2004)

Have you tried  ?


----------



## Maceface (12 Mar 2004)

*Ulster Bank*

Actually, Ulster Bank is very competive at the moment as well - only beaten by insure.ie with Allianz


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (12 Mar 2004)

*Re: Ulster Bank*

In my experience no single insurer is cheapest in all cases and one always has to shop around. Also - don't choose on price alone but make sure that ther policy terms & conditions are adequate for your needs.


----------

